# ,        -   ?

## Lilo4ka

,   ,     -   ,     , ,   ,      ,     ,  ,       .     ,      7   ,    .

----------


## andy

,   . , .

----------


## Lilo4ka

"  "?      ,   , ,  -    ,    ,          ,        .

----------


## 23q

, -      .  ,   - .   -   .    ,  ,   .         ,     ..    (    ..)

----------


## derikpro

.      .     () -  ,     ( (,  ...)).     .

----------

,   ,     ,       ,    .      ,   1,5    .       xls      ,  ,         , ..  2   800  ,      . ,  ,  ,       ....     ,        ,   ...14 ,     ...   ,   .... ;)

----------


## Sky

"  "  쳺,          .

----------


## dani-mani

> ,   . , .

   )     ?  ,   :  , ,  -   ,  -   .  ,  .    ,      ,      ,  -  , ,  -.     . **,   xls ,  ,        ?
   ,        ,   .

----------


## andy

> )     ?  ,   :  , ,  -   ,  -   .  ,  .    ,      ,      ,  -  , ,  -.     . **,   xls ,  ,        ?
>    ,        ,   .

  ,              .     .      ,  .

----------


## Sir_2006

,

----------


## Lilo4ka

> , -      .  ,   - .   -   .    ,  ,   .         ,     ..    (    ..)

      ,      ,   ,    ,      .    ,        ,          .  

> .      .     () -  ,     ( (,  ...)).     .

  ,   -  ,     ,     ,        .      ,     ,     ,   ,    -           .  

> ,   ,     ,       ,    .      ,   1,5    .       xls      ,  ,         , ..  2   800  ,      . ,  ,  ,       ....     ,        ,   ...14 ,     ...

       ,      ,  ,   ,   200-300 ,  ,     ,      .     ,  , ,  ,      , -       ,  ,      . 
  XLS,     ,    ,        ?     ,     ,     ,    ,   " ",    .  

> .

          ,     ,     ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## Sky

*Lilo4ka*,      http://coffee-expert.com.ua/rus/blog...nti_i_fakt.htm

----------

> "  "  쳺,          .

    ,   .     

> . **,   xls ,  ,        ?
>    ,        ,   .

          ,         xls ...  ,         ,      .    

> ,              .     .      ,  .

         ,   ...   ,         . 
 ...  , , , , , ......    

> ,

  100%     

> XLS,     ,    ,        ?     ,     ,     ,    ,   " ",    .

      ,    , ,   . 
   ,  -3,5 ,            ,     .     ,              ..   .     ,     , .

----------


## dani-mani

> ,              .     .      ,  .

  ,  ,  -    ,     ,    ,       

> ,

      ,     ,        ,    ,   )))    ,  )     , ,    ,         

> ,      ,   ,    ,      .    ,        ,          .
>      ,      ,  ,   ,   200-300 ,  ,     ,      .     ,  , ,  ,      , -       ,  ,      . 
>         ,     ,     ,  ,  ,       .

  -.   ,        .  ** ,      . 
 , XLS   ,    ,   . ,       ))))

----------


## Tiramisu

> 7   ,

   ))).  
       .

----------


## julia555

,       ,   ,  .  .    ,        ,    ,    .        ,      ,    ,   ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## vladd

!

----------


## alexx76

.       .         ..        ))

----------


## Condor

*alexx76*, -   .                            -.      .   ,      
         .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

      ?

----------


## vladd

.....  , ,  "".....

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

      . ˳        :) 
  =,   .    ...

----------


## vladd

"" ,    .
   , "-",  "  "  ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> , "-"

  ѳ -,           .

----------


## vladd

.........
  20,   60-  " "...
 !

----------


## laithemmer

> .........
>       20,   60-  " "...
>      !

       +,      ,      50,    ,  .
,       ,  ,      .

----------


## vladd

> 50

  !
 Mylene Farmer.
  "",    " ". 
  ҳ   "  "    ' ( " ").   

> ,  .

     ,  ,     (  "" 32-33 , ).
     ,     "",  * ""   - *  ( ). 
,    ,      . 
 ,  ,   .  .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

      ,   ,    .  
,          . ,       ,      .    ,  . )))   

> ,     "",   ""   -   ( ).

         .           .

----------


## vladd

> **   .

    "".
  ,  "".
    ,  "".
   , " " ( ""). 
   "  ".
 ""   ,     "",   " ". 
P.S.
""  - ,    "" -  .

----------


## Tiramisu

**:     

> , " " ( "").

     ? 
-  ?
-  !      

> , " " ( "")

    -:      . .

----------


## vladd

**:     

> ? 
> -  ?
> -  !

  !
  /;  .
  "  "?    

> -:      . .

       "",    :
" "  , "  "? (,    ). 
 : "  !"

----------


## Tiramisu

> " "  , "  "?

     ,    ,       (   ).          ,      .    "",      .

----------


## vladd

> 

  !    ""! 
   ,    .
   ""  ,    "   ",  "". 
  , ,         ,  216    ,         "".
  ""  ,  "  ",     "".
  "",    "",   .... 
,      "".
   ,    .
   1%   ,     ,        .
 ,          .

----------


## Tiramisu

**:    *vladd*,       .

----------


## vladd

**:     

> *vladd*,       .

     !
,      "  ".
 -  ,  !?

----------


## Karen

> **:    *vladd*,       .

   .   ,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

**:     

> ,      "  ".

----------


## vladd

**:     

> 

  "    !"  
 ""    .
    .
  " " ,   "".
      .
  "    "   (  "" ...).

----------


## Sky



----------


## Nastena

.    )

----------


## Sky

> )

      .

----------


## Tiramisu

> .    )

  .      .    -      .

----------


## Sky

*Tiramisu*,        ))

----------


## Tiramisu

. "  " -   ,  ,  .        .  
   ,       .

----------


## Sky

*Tiramisu*,    :)

----------


## andy

> .    )

  ,

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

       .

----------


## andy

> .

   

> ,     ?   !

  .

----------


## julia555

,         ,      ,      ,        .   , , ,   ,         .     ,         %20

----------


## Paktakin

.

----------


## julia555

> ?

     ,       ,            .           ,    ,        ,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,       ,            .           ,    ,        ,   .

      -  ,       (     ,   ).

----------


## enifarra

- !!!  - .  ...

----------


## Pirina



----------


## Sky

> 

     ,     ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

    .

----------

> - !!!  - .  ...

    .
    . . .     -    ,     ....

----------

,    -   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,    -   .

     (.  
      (),     ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> (.  
>       (),     ...

  ...-           ...-     ,    . -      , -        ... -  ,   ,   , , ,          ...         ... , ,  ,        ...      . -   ,   ...     -     ,      ,   , ...    ,      " " ...  !      .      ,      ,      ,    ,              ,  -, ,       ... - .

----------


## Tiramisu

> -   ,   ...

   

> -      , -        ... -  ,   ,   , , ,          ...

  ,    -  ,   )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    -  ,   )

  ...  ,    -, , ,   .     ,       , ...,  ... ,     -     ...  ,     ...  - .

----------

> (.  
>       (),     ...

      .       .              .    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

      , .    -   , . ,        ..,        ""(((((((((((((.

----------

,    .     .      ,         ..    2-3 ...

----------

,       ,       ,

----------


## _malinka_

-     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## qwelistka

> -     ?

    !))         )))

----------


## qwelistka

> ,

      !!   3      ...         ,     -))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... **        ,     ,      ,     3      

> **

  ... !!!             .      ,     ,    ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Karen*   !!! -!!!      ... ""  !!! *
  ,    *    

> ,       ,     .        .    ,      ,        . ,     Cell Reports,        .
>            "  ".         MEF2,      ( ) HDAC.

----------


## IVAN47

> ,   ,     -   ,     , ,   ,      ,     ,  ,       .     ,      7   ,    .

     .   .

----------


## Elenalevich

,      :)      .     .

----------


## Vendi

,   5     (((((

----------

> (((((

   ?

----------


## Karen

> ,   5     (((((

   ,     ????

----------


## MAD_MAX

your bunny wrote.  , ,  .          ,     ,     .    .        .

----------


## laithemmer

> 

         ,      ,   -         ,   ,  .     !

----------


## MAD_MAX

))))   )))

----------


## laithemmer

*MAD_MAX*, ,    , ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## laithemmer

*MAD_MAX*, ,  !     ,    ))

----------


## MAD_MAX

)))

----------


## Karen

> )))

      !!!!!

----------


## MAD_MAX

> !!!!!

  ҳ   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> !!!!!

   ?)

----------


## Karen

> ?)

   ,  !!!!!         !!!

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,  !!!!!         !!!

  , .       )))

----------


## Karen

> , .       )))

        .

----------


## MAD_MAX

?

----------


## laithemmer

> .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ...

  ,           ,

----------


## Karen

> 

       .     .

----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Karen

> 

     ????

----------


## MAD_MAX

,   .

----------


## Peremena

?  ...

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?  ...

         ,   .  .

----------

,       .

----------


## Millijnella

.    -   .     )

----------


## Lor

,      ,        , .   ,  ,  ,  ,    ?    ,         .

----------

